# cub snow blower



## unclenicknack (Aug 8, 2013)

Howdy all, I will be looking for a snowblower for my 2186 this year, found a few on ebay but they are hundreds of miles away and seem to be missing frame parts. I'm in western WI. any feedback on what models worked the best and where are they. Tks Dave. :usa:


----------



## hollaswe (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey I am using Simplicity snow blower and I have also used Husqvarna. That's are reliable and hardworking. You can try that.I think it will be good for you. I think you should get the best one for long lasting.


----------

